# All Scandinavian languages: I love you



## liquid_theory

How can I say I love you in Swedish?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

It's *jag älskar dig*.


----------



## liquid_theory

Thank you


----------



## MagnetoX

And in Danish?


----------



## Alxmrphi

MagnetoX said:


> And in Danish?



Based on my crappy knowledge of Icelandic and a bit of internet research (2 mins!) I am putting forward the suggestion of:

Jeg elsker dig

I hope it's correct.
[EDIT]: Judging on the Swedish, the subject pronoun seems to be right, as well as the direct object (accusative), as it is exactly the same, and knowing Icelandic "to love" is elskar and Swedish is *älskar *so I don't think "elsker" is wrong either.


----------



## MagnetoX

Alex_Murphy said:


> Based on my crappy knowledge of Icelandic and a bit of internet research (2 mins!) I am putting forward the suggestion of:
> 
> Jeg elsker dig
> 
> I hope it's correct.
> [EDIT]: Judging on the Swedish, the subject pronoun seems to be right, as well as the direct object (accusative), as it is exactly the same, and knowing Icelandic "to love" is elskar and Swedish is *älskar *so I don't think "elsker" is wrong either.



Ok. I know that "to love" is elske in Danish, then "jeg elsker" are right. 

Thanks Alex.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian bokmål, it's *jeg elsker deg*
Norwegian nynorsk: *eg elskar deg*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Icelandic: Ég elska Þig


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

MagnetoX said:


> Ok. I know that "to love" is elske in Danish, then "jeg elsker" are right.
> 
> Thanks Alex.


 
_Jeg elsker dig _is completely correct! 

By the way, MagnetoX, my girlfirend is from Valladolid. If you meet me in Asklepios one day, you can practice your Danish


----------



## dakotabrett

In Juttish (or at least, my grandma's Juttish) it's "Eg lider deg" (or "Eg li'er deg" the way she pronounces it).  I'm not sure that this information is at all valuable to you, but it's a bit of my family history anyway.


----------



## mikeranjero

dakotabrett said:


> In Juttish (or at least, my grandma's Juttish) it's "Eg lider deg" (or "Eg li'er deg" the way she pronounces it). I'm not sure that this information is at all valuable to you, but it's a bit of my family history anyway.


 
Has something away from german... I like it... Never heard that one before though, I mean the lider and the li'er looks alot like liebe, at least that was the connection I made at once. Its just that you just notice how all the languages are related to each other.


----------



## malin

dakotabrett said:


> In Juttish (or at least, my grandma's Juttish) it's "Eg lider deg" (or "Eg li'er deg" the way she pronounces it). I'm not sure that this information is at all valuable to you, but it's a bit of my family history anyway.



what's juttish?


----------

